# Crawlspace light choice(s)



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a crawlspace that I would like to add lights to. The "ceiling" does not have drywall and I have no plans for it. The joists are 2x8, 16"O.C. I thought about using those recessed can lights at HD or lowes but I wanted to find out if that really is the right way to go here. The can lights seem to be meant for a finished ceiling. Otherwise, how do you put the light's trimwork in place? Do I go with the can lights or something else?

thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Morepower26 said:


> Go with regular keyless lights.


Ya can do that but keep in your mind with very low height in crawl space you do not want have any open indentscent bulbs for safety reason.

If the OP want to keep the keyless socket then they can buy a safety cage to fit on the keyless socket to give more protection from the bulb get smacked out.

Something like this I know this is metal veirson but they do have plastique verison as well 










Merci,
Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Old-style "keyless" lights are sooooo 20th century. 

Try using something more like this:


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree about limited head clearance using a keyless light in a crawlspace. Too much opportunity to hit the bulb while moving around. My crawl is about 4 ft tall. KB, can you provide a link to your suggestion? 

I would prefer something that is recessed. Makes life a bit easier. I could probably get a one of those recessed lights and just put a little drywall around. Not finish the whole ceiling but just enough. It will look hacky but sometimes hacky is ok in my book.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Besides the cost issue, you will only have 4' for the light beam from the recessed to spread out. The beam spreaed from a recessed is like an upsidedown ice cream cone. You will have very poor lighting in the crawl using recessed.

BTW, you would not need any drywall arounf the recessed either.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

Alright, recessed are out.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

That is a Leviton 9860.

Here is one place that has them

Here is another one.

I have even seen `em at the loco Home Dee-pot.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would use the new LED type florescent tubes. Near impossible to break. Long and thin in diameter. Reasonable light. Pricey though.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Just regular $2 sockets work fine, that's what I used. The cage things are a nice idea too if you can find them. Install a standard box, then add the sockets.



















when I first moved in they only had 2 lights in the middle, so added 4 more by branching off the existing. Big difference. 

Though I find because of a low ceiling light need to be placed closer. If I had money to burn I would actually put strips of neon lights between each joist, that would make a very nice even and clean light. You coudl probably hear spiders skurry away for dear life when you turn that on.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah CFLs are good enough, I like their bright white light. You could also put black lights and a disco ball if you want to host a midget rave party.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I will probably go the el-cheapo route with the generic electrical boxes.

Red squirrel has a pretty nice crawl for being a crawlspace. Mine looks like a dump in comparison.


----------



## handy andy (Feb 25, 2011)

Instead of a keyless lamp holder with a cage, install pigtail light sockets. If this is unclear then I can post a photo tomorrow as I'm signing off for the day now.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

handy andy said:


> Instead of a keyless lamp holder with a cage, install pigtail light sockets. If this is unclear then I can post a photo tomorrow as I'm signing off for the day now.


The pigtail socket is very loosely used in crawl space and I only used them for tempory useage for perament useage use the proper luminaire and be done with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The advantage of using a pig-tail socket in tight quarters is that if someone happens to bump into it, it will swing away, rather break the lamp or the socket.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I go in my crawlspace all the time, I've never bumped into a light. Just need to be more careful in there. :laughing:


----------

